# Debridement/Perineal abscess??



## keke74 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello,

Just want to be sure I'm on the right track. Here goes.

Perineal abscess

Procedure description: debrided & irrigated. Packed with iodoform gauze. Would 11042 be appropriate or do I need to query the physician for more information?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lmartien (Jan 10, 2014)

*Debridement vs abscess*

I would have to recommend a query to the physician.  The note of packing placed tends me to think more along the lines of an abscess than a debridement.  Also, to correctly code the debridement (11042) you would need documentation of the size of the area derided, the instrument used, the type/level of tissue removed, bleeding and its control and several other components.  Hope this helps!

Linda


----------

